#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影片] 2016俄羅斯電影"他是龍"

## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

愛情片(?),其餘有需要再解釋
水管連結>>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHBxYZLM7Fc

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝凱藍提供視頻，對於龍的 TF 迷來說太棒了
沒想到俄語電影的龍影片這麼好看。


整個故事前面陳述了傳說，以及呼喚龍的歌曲，
電腦CG處理過的龍的住所神秘感十足，
最後則好浪漫的完結整個故事，


劇本不知道是誰寫的，
雖然後面有很多造成悲劇結局的可能性，
但眾人尊重了愛上龍的那位女主角的選擇
總之不是什麼詛咒的命運，簡直是老天的祝福

----------

